# Triple Mantra? What The?



## Ishna (Jul 29, 2015)

Oh my.  I... I'm lost for words.  :|


----------



## linzer (Jul 29, 2015)

This is exactly why I don't like the sect of "yogi" Bhajan.


----------



## Harry Haller (Jul 29, 2015)

can I have a triple mantra with large fries


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jul 29, 2015)

I want it with fish n chips that I miss badly.


----------



## linzer (Jul 29, 2015)

I'm sorry gentlemen, the triple mantra only comes with the  Charkra Smoothie a blend of wheatgrass,chia,broccoli sprouts and gluten free organic soy milk .


----------



## Ishna (Jul 29, 2015)

Does anyone know where the first part of this chant 'Aad gurey nameh, jugad gurey nameh' comes from?

The second part is obviously the opening of Jap Ji Sahib from panna 1 of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji.

I'm just not sure how I feel about all this.  I guess it's how Native Americans feel about so many bits of their culture appearing in new age stores, devoid of context and being used in ways they never imagined or intended.

Is it really a bad thing?


----------



## Admin (Jul 29, 2015)

Ishna said:


> 'Aad gurey nameh, jugad gurey nameh'



This shalok is at page # 262 in SGGS - *here*


----------



## Ishna (Jul 30, 2015)

Opening shalok of Sukhmani Sahib - well, that's embarrassing that I didn't pick it!  *facepalms*


----------



## chazSingh (Jul 30, 2015)

Aad Guray Nameh  / I bow to the primal truth; 

Jugaad Guray Nameh  / I bow to the truth for all creation; 

Sat Guray Nameh / I bow to the perfect truth; 

Siri Guru Dev-ay Nameh / I bow to the great invisible truth.  

so beautiful and profound....i often say this shabad the moment i wake in the early hours...
it sets the minds compass before i take the* 'Flight of the Meditator' *

*of course all shabads are beautiful and can set the compass *

*god bless
*


----------



## linzer (Jul 30, 2015)

Ishna ji,
Did you read the Text below the video?
_*In this video, you'll learn how to protect your energy field and personal space from any negative interference, negative vibrations and all psychic attacks that might you might be under. By doing so, you can reestablish harmony and peace into yourself, your life and your private space. You may not be aware of it yet often times when you have certain thoughts and experience certain feelings and emotions, they might not be yours, 99% of the time, they are not... you are just picking up on energy that's around and it is influencing your own functioning and disrupting your own energetic flow. It is important to learn to protect yourself and to strengthen your own energy and your home. The triple mantra is an amazing energetic tool to support this objective, Use it any time you feel like it might be useful, and at least once a week in your home. For more on how to detox body, mind and heart, vi For more on energy enhancement and protection,*
*More Information:Triple Mantra clears all types of psychic and physical obstacles in one's daily life. It is a sure protector against car, plane and other accidents. It cuts through all opposing vibrations, thoughts, words and actions. Listening to or chanting TRIPLE MANTRA will strengthen your magnetic field and keep negativity away. There are three parts to this mantra. The first part will surround you with a powerful light of protection, the second part will remove obstacles from your spiritual path and the third part will remove all types of obstacles from your daily life.*_

I don't think that using Gurbani like a magic spell is what Guru ji had in mind.
So yes I think it's a bad thing.


----------



## linzer (Jul 30, 2015)

It's also cool to know that 99% of the stupid stuff I do is not my fault. I can  blame it on bad energy. Since I'm protected from accidents now , thanks triple mantra, I think I'll get in my pickup and drive like a maniac. Catch ya later.


----------



## Ishna (Jul 30, 2015)

Thanks Linzer, but I think a little bit of spew just came up into my mouth from reading that :S

At least they're not charging people money for that bull****.


----------

